# what direction to use a fan to heat another room



## glenc0322 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am trying to find out some opinions about how to heat a room that is around 2 corners from my stove.  do i take the heat from the room that the stove is in and add a fan at the top of the door to move the hot air around the corner and turn a ceiling fan on to draw the heat in or do i put the ceiling fan on to blow down and put the other fan on the floor blowing into the room with the pellet stove ?  what do you think


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 9, 2012)

Place a fan on the floor in the rook you want to heat and blow the fan towards the stove. 

Pushing the cold air from that room will make warmer air replace it. Sounds silly. But it works.


----------



## lbcynya (Nov 9, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Place a fan on the floor in the rook you want to heat and blow the fan towards the stove.
> 
> Pushing the cold air from that room will make warmer air replace it. Sounds silly. But it works.


 
+1


----------



## nailed_nailer (Nov 9, 2012)

+2
Me too,
Cold air is more efficient to move.
I don't have any luck using my ceiling fans to "help" the stove heat.
1 4" quiet muffin fan ankle height blowing from cold room towards stove works amazingly well.
Good Luck,
---Nailer---


----------



## ironpony (Nov 9, 2012)

+3 floor fan towards stove


----------



## St_Earl (Nov 9, 2012)

i've got two vornado 510's moving the heat into the far end of the house.
because they focus the air they move into a column, and because they hang one in the top of one doorway and one in the arch from dining room to kitchen, they set up a convection where the cold air is allowed to return along the floor unopposed.

 it works fantastically well. but it is dictated by the particular arrangement of my house.
the back room has a very narrow bottleneck right as you enter.
the second vornado is able to move the air very well into the back room through the bottleneck.
a passive convection would get pretty blocked at that point (i've tried)
they are pretty quiet on low too.
the first fan is angled to shoot directly to the second one.

besides the first doorway and the kitchen arch, there are two more "baffles" in succession right outside the back bedroom.
they really trap the air flow. so shooting air directly into the room w/ the vornados is what works best.

it's still basically in line with the moving cold air toward the stove principle. (as a result of the convection loop)

ha! pizza night tonight : )


----------



## glenc0322 (Nov 9, 2012)

so now i am really confused going to try the fan on the floor blowing the cold air if that does not work i will go purchase 2 fans for the tops of the doors.  Does anyone have a link to lay out your house so i can post the lay out and get some feed back to try and heat the back room in my house thanks


----------



## jrsdws (Nov 9, 2012)

It takes a while to figure out how to move that heat.  I got my stove in the spring and I find myself trying different things all of the time still.  I got these little fans at Menards that are Vornado clones for $16 apiece and they really move the air in a column as stated above.  

Think of the set up kind of how the furnace works....fan on the floor blowing cold air into the hot room....cold air on floor is replaced with warm air above it.  Sort of a cold air return system.  

Don't get frustrated too easily, it takes some playing around.  The space with the stove has to really heat up first, but when you get that convection going, the other rooms come along pretty quick.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 9, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> well i got my wish. lows tonight will be 30 so i will see how the fan blowing in the heat does. if it cant keep up with the heat loss i know i need the 2nd stove and its gonna be a great weekend to install, whos coming for beer


 
Beer, food and a ride in the cougar might get me to venture that amount a distance. Ah heck, Got my own projects to get done before winter really hits. The tease we had last weekend got me all motivated to get em done.

Brakes and winter tire swap on the Fusion. Put the winter cover on the boat and pickle the motor. Get the dang snowblower running is my weekend!


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, fan on floor blowing toward your stove. Depending on yer layout, there may be more than one path back to the stove. Definitely play around with which path you choose. Take into consideration which direction your stove is blowing hot air. 

IMO, stairs to a second floor are a bit trickier. First off, the blowing air down is always the rule, however, placing a fan at the top of the stairs isn't exactly the safest thing, unless of course it's secured. My daughter would LOVE to bowl a fan down the stairs.

The next option is putting it at the bottom, blowing up. You'd want the fan mounted up high. It may work, it may make it worse. I tried it in my current house and it made it worse. 

Having a couple cheap thermometers on hand can help you get the best results.


----------



## Wachusett (Nov 10, 2012)

I use two fans. One moving cold air on floor and one up high moving the warm air. I have found this works best at creating the convection loop.
I have tried several options and use a couple of different setups depending on day, night or weekend. Each heating a portion of the house more
depending on when were home and using the house. Yes my wife and kids think/know I'm crazy. Crazy and Warm .


----------



## kenstogie (Nov 10, 2012)

good thread,  Iam still trying to figure out the whole heating with a pelet stove thing but have noticed that you do have to warm up the whole area and get the convection heating thing going.  I have not even tried  bowing the cold air in or raising the fan, but will to see what works.  There are so many good ideas/thought floaing around here.


----------

